# Planting cereal Rye for straw



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm trying to think ahead, Last year I planted 2.5 bushel to acre and had 1.5 ton yield of straw. I was thinking to plant 3 bushel per acre. Would like to get 2 to 2.5 ton yield. Also would like it to come out the field a week earlier. I have had good luck with Rye straw just need to tweak it. I just wondered how much Rye seed the straw people were using to get a high yield. I pushed it with 150 lbs N witch worked real good. I no tilled into bean ground on 7" rows I thought about splitting the rows to get more coverage.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I plant 2.5 bu/ac and only put on about 60 units N. we usually get 2.5 to 3 ton to the ac if it is a good growing year. Seems the more N you put on the less white the straw will be. I am wondering if I should look into certified seed and not just bin run. Mine seems to mature at different times in same field.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats about the same as I did last year 2.5 bu/ac and 69 units N and I got 1.5 ton. I have looked for certified seed and have'nt found any yet. Thats why I had looked @ putting more seed down. I would like to get over 2 ton. I mite need a little potash. But I don't think it's off enough to make that big of a difference.


----------

